# Moore River 2nd December



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

We still on for the paddle guys ?? Havent heard from you so am not sure ????


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey mate,

I'm definitely still in. Aparently we're getting some rain between now and then - clearing up late Thursday. Hopefully that will flush out the inlets a little and we'll have fish jumping in the esky 

What time did you want to get there? I'm thinking nice and early is a good idea.

Were we also going to meet up some place or just head straight there?

I'm thinking I'll take a page out of your book and just bring lures this time. Will try and get some batteries for my deapth sounder as well. Will definitely bring water and sunscreen this time too :wink:

Have fun mate.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

:idea: Another bright idea,

I might try and get out on the Swan Friday after work for a couple of hours - sort of warm up paddle.

Interested?


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Time and place ??? i would like to be in that ....


----------



## Daveyak (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd love to be able to get up there this weekend & join you for the Moore River trip but the Christmas shopping/party trip is the following weekend.

I'm planning a few days in Perth on the 8, 9 10th Dec, was thinking of bringing the Swing & am keen to get out for a yakfish trip on either/both Sat & Sun mornings. Anyone able to join me and/or suggest a venue? I was thinking of a few hours on Blackwall Reach, Bicton drifting/trolling for flathead or even a bit of trolling around the Freo moles.


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Chopper, how about 1730 Friday where we launched last time? It's the only place I've fished the Swan so if you have a better idea I'm happy to go with that.

Dave, I'm in for Sunday. I'm out on a boat for Saturday. Sounds like you have a much better idea of where to go than I do so I'm happy to meet you anywhere.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Any reason for 5;30 ??? No prob with that but we havent got D/L saving yet ...       .... Just PMd Dave Re: Sunday the 10th ...Im in as well ..... Have you heard from Ian at all ...?????? Havent seen him on here !!!!!


----------



## beluga (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi guys, Im still on for Moore River on Saturday. What time and where do we meet? Chopper suggested Ocean View Tavern, what about 6am rendevous and convoy to Woodridge?

I had my first Ocean trip off Trigg last Sunday, no fish but great weather and easy entry/exit with low swell and no seas. Lots of reef around so would be trick with waves of any size. I was suposed to meet p with Shawn from FishYak but got my wires crossed as he went to Fig Tree Cafe and I went to Trigg Island cafe.

Cheers,
Ian.....


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

6am sounds good to me ...........


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

All set and ready to go!!!!!


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

So where's the trip report fellas :?: 
I took a pedal up the Greenough River on Sunday morning and trolled an RMG Scorpion up the river a bit, but there was way too much weed in the water. I've struck out on my last 3 trips now  
Gotta persevere I guess :roll: 
Sooner or later I'll have a worthwhile post for the trip reports section. :twisted:

Cheers

Cuda.


----------

